# springer puppies



## huntaholic (Mar 6, 2009)

our springer just had puppies on sunday night. They are a mix of blacks and livers and have very good blood lines let me know if anyone is interested.[attachment=0:7ozfcutg]moose.tif[/attachment:7ozfcutg]


----------

